# Cats - long hair versus short hair personalities



## Amelia

My very limited experience has led me to think that long hair cats are more likely to be cuddly than short hair ones.   That short hair ones might be more skittish.

Was wondering if anyone else thought the same.



But I also know that my "study" is complicated by the fact that cats are contrary!

My short haired cat  Joe ... when he was little ... when there would be a visitor ... whatever I would tell the visitor about him, Joe would do the exact opposite of what I said.  If I told the visitor Joe was shy, out would come Joe and start fawning on the new person.  

grrrrrrr .....

But in general, Joe wasn't as touchy feely as his long-haired littermates.  




Joe's long haired brother (named Brother) was a complete rag doll ... up until the point when we let too many strangers handle him too close together and then he was only a ragdoll with family.

And we were told that his other long-haired Brother (named Bad Hair Day) was super great with little kids up at my uncle's farm and would let them maul him without ever complaining.

Nowadays short haired Joe will spend just as much time lying on my lap as I'll let him.  But it took years for him to get that way.  Whenever he'd climb on me, I'd hold my breath because it was so rare and any movement could make him leave.


----------



## syrenn

I dont think hair length has anything to do with personality. Though i would go the other way... i think long haired cats are the stand offish ones and the short hairs are cuddly ones. 

I have both and all of them are love sluts!!!


----------



## The Infidel

syrenn said:


> I dont think hair length has anything to do with personality. Though i would go the other way... i think long haired cats are the stand offish ones and the short hairs are cuddly ones.
> *
> I have both and all of them are love sluts!!!*








Two of mine are sisters and they couldnt be more opposite.

The short hair (Kii Kii) is very brave and not scared of anything! She dares my dogs to mess with her  and loves to be outside (wont come inside for a second)
Her sister (Yumi) on the other hand is scared of her own shadow and wont have anything to do with the great outdoors. Since she stays inside I know she is safe.... I worry for Kii Kii. She loves to be outside though....so I guess I have to think about her happiness.
She is my garage buddy and assistant mechanic. 
The other two  are short hairs too, but nothig alike either.
The male (Pecan) likes to come in and out, but is scared of everybody but my 16 yr old.
The Female (Abbygaile) is just a softie... loves to be petted and is very outgoing and pushing 15 yrs old... we love her so much, and she is an inside kitty too.


----------



## naomibee

The Infidel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think hair length has anything to do with personality. Though i would go the other way... i think long haired cats are the stand offish ones and the short hairs are cuddly ones.
> *
> I have both and all of them are love sluts!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of mine are sisters and they couldnt be more opposite.
> 
> The short hair (Kii Kii) is very brave and not scared of anything! She dares my dogs to mess with her  and loves to be outside (wont come inside for a second)
> Her sister (Yumi) on the other hand is scared of her own shadow and wont have anything to do with the great outdoors. Since she stays inside I know she is safe.... I worry for Kii Kii. She loves to be outside though....so I guess I have to think about her happiness.
> She is my garage buddy and assistant mechanic.
> The other two  are short hairs too, but nothig alike either.
> The male (Pecan) likes to come in and out, but is scared of everybody but my 16 yr old.
> The Female (Abbygaile) is just a softie... loves to be petted and is very outgoing and pushing 15 yrs old... we love her so much, and she is an inside kitty too.
Click to expand...


I use to have both the long hair and short hair kind.they all have thier own personalities...i perfer the long haired though becaues thier cute and fluffy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Does it matter? They taste the same.


----------



## Amelia

RadiomanATL said:


> Does it matter? They taste the same.


----------



## Amelia

So much for the rest of my theory ... which had to do with a shy gene I once heard about.


I wondered if the shy gene was more likely to be attached to short hairs.  And if the "I know I'm cuter than everyone else and I know you're going to do anything I want you to" gene was more likely to be attached to long hairs.


----------



## strollingbones

all of mine ....do daily lap time....who sleeps with us varies


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Sunshine

Mine is a black and white short hair.  She is the sweetest cat I've ever had.  I believe she senses how sick I am.  Here she is with me one day when the medicine I'm on was kicking my butt six ways from Sunday.


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


>





I looks like my oreo!


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looks like my oreo!
Click to expand...


Oreo's a good name for tuxedos.  We called him Einstein because he was a really bright kitten. 




He sure had a temper if crossed.  This was the second picture. The first (flash and sound) woke him up and his claws are ready.

He's like saying, come and pet me.


----------



## westwall

Never really seen evidence of that with hair length.  Siamese cats tend (in my limited experience with them) to be the most skittish but they still loved to snuggle.  Our current pair are both short hair and they LOVE to snuggle, and slobber all over us!


----------



## Alan Stallion

Amelia said:


> My very limited experience has led me to think that long hair cats are more likely to be cuddly than short hair ones.   That short hair ones might be more skittish.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else thought the same.



Hadn't really thought about it. I've had six cats over my lifetime, currently with #'s 5 & 6. Tahoe is a short-haired black and white, and Tiffany is a long-haired Himalayan. Tahoe is the more skittish of the two, and Tiffany is a lap cat, but they'll both snuggle with me when I'm under the covers.

My next door neighbor's cats are the opposite, the long-haired is the more skittish (though she's finally starting to trust me more), and the other two come right up to me fine.

The long-haired cats definitely require more grooming, so you hope they're comfortable being held while being groomed, and mine is for the most part.


----------

